# Queston about ZiwiPeak?



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey everyone new here! Have come across this forum many times during plenty of random Google searches and so many people on here seem very knowledgeable, so why not finally sign up 

On to the question. I noticed quite a bit of Chi owners here feed Ziwi or have tried it and I'm thinking about putting mine fully on the food. She LOVES the lamb air dried food. I was wondering though, about how many ounces should a 7 pound, 4 year old Chi get? She's not very active, at most walks 25 - 40 minutes a day she's a little lazy butt. Not fat though. I looked at the back of the bag and the feeding recommendation only goes down to 11 pound dog. Besides, I thought it would be better to hear from people who actually feed the food. Just trying to figure out how long a 2.2 pound bag will last her since she really doesn't want anything to do with her Orijen Regional Red after getting ZiwiPeak :banghead:


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi, my biggest chi is 6lbs he has 50grms of Ziwi peak a day, which I think is 1.7oz (not sure re conversion??) 

My smaller 4lb Chi's eat 40grms a day


----------

